# Pulsating muscles?



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

The other day I was stretching after a ride, and I noticed a faint pulsating in both my calves. I didn't feel anything at all, and it wasn't a fast twitch spasm. It also wasn't pulsing like my heartbeat. More like some sort of gentle rolling/waving type of thing under my skin, like an alien was going to pop out or something.

Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I get them all the time. Sometimes it'll be on one of my shoulders, forearm, inside elbow, eye brow, or neck. Its like a little worm moving through me, or as you said, an alien.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

It usually means that muscle had a really good workout. Possibly overworked.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I get a similar sensation in my calves pretty regularly. While sitting (post workout, running especially) they freak out, sort of like mini cramps but it doesn't hurt. Seeing the individual muscles contracting is actually kind of cool. I wouldn't worry, get some good food and stay hydrated.

Side note: Rattle snake venom can cause a similar phenomenon over your entire body. Looks like snakes wriggling under your skin.


----------



## dpugh5 (Oct 13, 2010)

That is usually a sure sign of about ready to bonk . Its like my body saying get some calories or forget about thinking clearly and riding effectively... Everyone is different though.


----------



## A-SpecUA6 (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel this even when I'm just sitting down at home. It's weird.


----------



## tboned (Jan 11, 2008)

muscle twitching is a sign you need to replace your electolytes...


----------



## AcuNinja (Jun 8, 2008)

*electrolyte depletion*



tboned said:


> muscle twitching is a sign you need to replace your electolytes...


Exactly. Muscle twitch is caused by a deficiency of electrolytes, usually magnesium or potassium, or both. Rarely, it's a sodium or chloride depletion, those come with much more severe signs & symptoms--diarrhea, heart arrhythmia, etc.

Magnesium deficiency is most commonly at fault here, because most people are low in magnesium, the soils that grow our food is mostly depleted of magnesium, and to top it off, people have lifestyle habits that cause them to excrete magnesium.

For example, do you drink a lot of coffee or alcohol? both cause a depletion of these minerals, especially magnesium. Get a good magnesium supplement like magnesium citrate powder & take 800mg or so twice a day, and eat a few oranges & bananas for potassium.

Oh, and don't bother with gatorade. It's "electrolytes" are just salt, and it comes with way too much high fructose corn syrup and artificial crap. Same is true to a lesser extent for a lot of the other electrolyte products out there. Some, like Endurox, are good during or after a ride, but not good the rest of the time, it has too much sugar.


----------

